# Free Pocket Shot whisker biscuit giveaway!



## The Pocket Shot (Sep 28, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

We are doing a free giveaway for the Pocket Shot. We are giving away a free whisker biscuit cap AND ***a Pocket Shot that we now make for the Pocket Shot for those of you who like to shoot arrows. It shoots small light weight arrows really well.

Here is how you enter:

Click on the Youtube link, Subscribe, and leave a comment.

****If you do not own a Pocket Shot we will give that away to SLINGSHOTFORUM MEMBERS ONLY to go with their whisker biscuit. That way anyone can enter. Simply say "Slingshot Forum" somewhere in the comment. This is a WIN WIN for promoting the forum as well.

Thats all there is to it. Here is the youtube link:


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I did it. I was impressed by the skewer shot.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

That's pretty nifty...


----------



## Swampdonkey (Jan 28, 2015)

I just did it also very cool!


----------



## Blade (Jun 5, 2014)

Just commented.


----------



## Jalopyguy (Dec 14, 2014)

Just commented too


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Well this is another contest I don't have a shot at, but I just ordered one of these anyways 

...maybe someday...


----------



## The Pocket Shot (Sep 28, 2014)

Tentacle Toast said:


> Well this is another contest I don't have a shot at, but I just ordered one of these anyways
> 
> ...maybe someday...


Shoot me a PM next time and we'll throw your name in the pot. We want to include all our SS Forum members.


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

It's an awesome awesome product. It looks really cool and fun. But it's crazy to say "it's so much better than a slingshot" in this video. That's an incredibly crazy statement. It's awesome buy that's the craziest thing I've ever heard. With all due respect . (It's in the Geneva Convention ;p )


----------



## The Pocket Shot (Sep 28, 2014)

Winner was announced.


----------



## skylark061 (Feb 16, 2015)

pocket shot is cool light weight compact and ready for any survival kit


----------



## Swampdonkey (Jan 28, 2015)

who won?


----------



## The Pocket Shot (Sep 28, 2014)

Swampdonkey said:


> who won?


We posted a video on selecting the winner.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

The Pocket Shot said:


> Swampdonkey said:
> 
> 
> > who won?
> ...


Why not post a link to that video?


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

wow~impressed with the bamboo skewer shot..~Take down a Rabbit or Squirrel easy enough..great for the back packing trip..AKAOldmiser


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

oldmiser said:


> wow~impressed with the bamboo skewer shot..~Take down a Rabbit or Squirrel easy enough..great for the back packing trip..AKAOldmiser


First you gotta hit it!

And a bamboo skewer with no broadhead is not going to have a very high lethality. Read through the following thread:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40921-blowgunning-is-better-in-an-urban-environment/

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Henry in Panama said:


> The Pocket Shot said:
> 
> 
> > Swampdonkey said:
> ...


I looked on Youtube and could not find it.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

Here it is:


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

Nice going.







Really LOVE how you picked a winner.







What awesome fun*!*

Much success to you guys*!*

*Edit:*

And if you didn't win, you can still find them at *Simple-Shot*. Just wait until Summer. ^_^ All the cool kids will have one.


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

The zip gun of sling shots. If you put a handle on that would it be more on target with less learning curve? Say if you offered a handle with a round fitting into which the pocket shot would house or "click" in, would that sell more of them to hard core sling shoters like me? But the question then demands, why not just use a sling shot?

I think the attraction to a regular sling shot is that we can make our own bands instead of depending on a sole supplier for elastic propellant. If you could make one that used standard tubes or flat bands or preferably both, would that increase sales and versatility? It seems easy enough to make a round thing you hold in your hand and use tubes or flats. I tried that and it worked actually (not posted, was embarrassed at the looks) and I never after about 100 trial shots got the hang of hitting the target. I can't "aim" with it and can't seem to get the instinctive shooting with it either. But that's just me.

I disagree with Charles about the lethality of a bamboo dart since it penetrated at least a half inch of your wood fence...a rabbit or squirrel would be downed I am sure and be screwered clean through. But learning to hit with it would entail a looong learning curve for me at least. I still can't put four consecutive shots in a soda can diameter circle at 10 meters with regular SSs more than once a day of say 300 or more shots, let along a zip gun version...sorry.


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

Charles was saying just the bamboo skewer itself has a low mortality rate, you would need to hit a vital organ, which is unlikely. For these to be effective you need a broad head (x-acto blade) of some sort on the bamboo skewer.


----------



## The Pocket Shot (Sep 28, 2014)

Susi said:


> The zip gun of sling shots. If you put a handle on that would it be more on target with less learning curve? Say if you offered a handle with a round fitting into which the pocket shot would house or "click" in, would that sell more of them to hard core sling shoters like me? But the question then demands, why not just use a slingshot?
> 
> I think the attraction to a regular slingshot is that we can make our own bands instead of depending on a sole supplier for elastic propellant. If you could make one that used standard tubes or flat bands or preferably both, would that increase sales and versatility? It seems easy enough to make a round thing you hold in your hand and use tubes or flats. I tried that and it worked actually (not posted, was embarrassed at the looks) and I never after about 100 trial shots got the hang of hitting the target. I can't "aim" with it and can't seem to get the instinctive shooting with it either. But that's just me.
> 
> I disagree with Charles about the lethality of a bamboo dart since it penetrated at least a half inch of your wood fence...a rabbit or squirrel would be downed I am sure and be screwered clean through. But learning to hit with it would entail a looong learning curve for me at least. I still can't put four consecutive shots in a soda can diameter circle at 10 meters with regular SSs more than once a day of say 300 or more shots, let along a zip gun version...sorry.


Thanks Susi for the feedback,

I know this was an old reply but we've been out of the country for a while and are trying to catch up now that we are back....anyways I just wanted to share my thoughts on your reply.

I think people would be better off NOT calling our product a "slingshot" because their first natural inclination is to make it like a slingshot. Adding a handle, putting bands, a leather pouch, on it etc. We wanted to create something new and fun for people even if they're not into slingshots at all. The reason it is so powerful for it's size is because it has a pouch (more surface area) and not two bands like a traditional slingshot. Of course, we could put a handle on it. (It is actually in our patent) but we don't want it for multiple reasons. The first is that it will add bulk to the size which defeats the purpose of the Pocket Shot. The second is, and this is important, is that it is actually more ergonomical to hold it without a handle and shoot. Without a handle the line your arm makes is parallel to the pouch when it is pulled back. With a handle, it is perpendicular to the line the pouch makes. A 25-28 lb pull when it is parallel doesn't feel that heavy at all.

Finally, accuracy which we get asked about all the time. It all comes down to practice. Ive had people (even on this forum) who have shot slingshots for years try our product and can't hit the side of a barn with it usually because they haven't spent any time with it and give up after 5 minutes. We've had other kids who have never shot a slingshot in their life and shoot our product for a few months and are amazing shots....because that is what they're used to. For us, we practice all the time so we have gotten really good at it relatively speaking. (Now we wouldnt go up against a Michael McClure or something) but we feel it's just as accurate as any slingshot. Just an FYI, I cant hit anything with a regular slingshot anymore. Im better off just throwing a rock like a baseball pitcher. lol

As far as the arrows are concerned, that is just mostly for fun. We don't like to kill things, so we just shoot targets and stuff. But I wouldnt want to be hit with it-that's for sure.

Hope this addressed some of your questions. : )


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

So...I got mine before I was out of town myself, & I have to say it's a blast. Definitely nothing like a slingshot, shy of projecting small ammo at velocity. Less than 10 minutes into it, & I found my accuracy to be almost on par with my "traditional" slingshot shooting abilities. Personally, I found it easier to get used to than the starship, but then again, I shoot more on intuition, which this lends itself to, more than I do aiming...which the starship lends itself to. These are a LOT of fun, & a friend who never felt shooting any of my slingshots liked shooting this so much, that I ordered one for him, too.

The only downside to these is the ridiculously short pouch life, & that's with round, 1/4 - 5/16 ammo...think <150-200 shots. The black pouches last longer than the blue, but the blue shoot much stronger. I know nothing of the way these pouches are made, but there are "drips" on all of the blue ones I've used, & if there's a drip anywhere near the tip, that's guaranteed to be a short-lived pouch.

Also, I'm my opinion, these are not suitable for shooting darts or arrows of any kind, unless you have an unlimited supply of pouches at the ready. I tested a bunch of arrows, bolts, & darts, & sent them the results. I don't remember the exact results, but none of the pouches lasted more than 20 shots with any of the arrows; the would just shred. That said, though...some impressive velocities were gained, & the impacts were dead-on & hit HARD; I got some GREAT penetration...but only a couple times before the pouches failed.

At the end of the day, in think everyone shoul have one of these, but unless you order many (many) extra pouches, I wouldn't recommend using arrows or darts, because you are going to want to spend a lot of time shooting this, & will be disappointed when you run out of pouches...


----------



## The Pocket Shot (Sep 28, 2014)

So...I got mine before I was out of town myself, & I have to say it's a blast. Definitely nothing like a slingshot, shy of projecting small ammo at velocity. Less than 10 minutes into it, & I found my accuracy to be almost on par with my "traditional" slingshot shooting abilities. Personally, I found it easier to get used to than the starship, but then again, I shoot more on intuition, which this lends itself to, more than I do aiming...which the starship lends itself to. These are a LOT of fun, & a friend who never felt shooting any of my slingshots liked shooting this so much, that I ordered one for him, too.

The only downside to these is the ridiculously short pouch life, & that's with round, 1/4 - 5/16 ammo...think <150-200 shots. The black pouches last longer than the blue, but the blue shoot much stronger. I know nothing of the way these pouches are made, but there are "drips" on all of the blue ones I've used, & if there's a drip anywhere near the tip, that's guaranteed to be a short-lived pouch.

Also, I'm my opinion, these are not suitable for shooting darts or arrows of any kind, unless you have an unlimited supply of pouches at the ready. I tested a bunch of arrows, bolts, & darts, & sent them the results. I don't remember the exact results, but none of the pouches lasted more than 20 shots with any of the arrows; the would just shred. That said, though...some impressive velocities were gained, & the impacts were dead-on & hit HARD; I got some GREAT penetration...but only a couple times before the pouches failed.

At the end of the day, in think everyone should have one of these, but unless you order many (many) extra pouches, I wouldn't recommend using arrows or darts, because you are going to want to spend a lot of time shooting this, & will be disappointed when you run out of pouches...

Awesome feedback tentacle. Thanks for taking the time for such a lengthy response. :wave:

Check your PM too about something else


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Will do


----------

